# Christmas at Orange Lake



## soccermom25 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am looking for a 2 bedroom condo for December 21-Jan 3rd.


----------



## kembjkk (Nov 13, 2013)

*[Please see forum rules]*

[Exceeds maximum asking price for this forum.]


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 13, 2013)

Max in this forum is $100/night.

TS


----------

